# Potty training and rain



## akc0804 (Jan 13, 2016)

It's raining here which really puts a stop on our potty training. My pup refuses to go potty in the rain and just tries to run back inside. 
She's never used a puppy pad as all she's ever done to them is tear them up. 
What should I do? 
Thanks.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I would buy a raincoat and try that. At 3 years old my guy still does the same as your pup. If its lightly raining I can get him to go with less fuss, but if its raining hard he will not go unless a jacket is on him.


----------



## akc0804 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thankfully when we just tried again she (not I) found the place between the bushes and the house where the roof overhangs just enough to keep her dry. She went pee and poop back there. She's such a smart girl!!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

They are big babies!

Carry her outside, put her leash on, put her down, and walk around until she goes. Encourage her to "go potty".


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I have also found that tree cover helps. If its really pouring I will take them out front under the pines.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma has a Chilly Dog rain slicker. She will go off of the property with me but tries to share my umbrella. She dries her face off on the sofa or on us. If it is raining we just both dress appropriately and go out until I am sure she has gone. There is really no place with any shelter for Dharma to go.
In short I guess we both just suck up the weather and bear it.


----------

